# gator hunting?



## jdb331 (Jul 16, 2012)

hey guys. i have always wanted to hunt gators because it looks like fun and they taste purdy good. i have the license to do it but i dont know how and i dont have a boat or any other of that kind of equipment. is there anybody out there that would be willing to show me how or atleast give me some advice?
thanks guys,
jordan


----------



## Michael (Jul 16, 2012)

First get a tag and then there are several of us on here that can help you get the gator


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Gator hunting*



jdb331 said:


> hey guys. i have always wanted to hunt gators because it looks like fun and they taste purdy good. i have the license to do it but i dont know how and i dont have a boat or any other of that kind of equipment. is there anybody out there that would be willing to show me how or atleast give me some advice?
> thanks guys,
> jordan



  Jordan, as Michale said you have to draw a Ga. gator tag.
 Gator's hunts are Quota only, one tag per person.  It will
 take you about 3 to 4 years, maybe 5 to draw a tag.

   Then you have to buy a lic. and then your all set.


----------



## jdb331 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, ive got the license. How do i go about getting a tag?


----------



## Michael (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/hunting/quota


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 16, 2012)

jdb331 said:


> Thanks guys, ive got the license. How do i go about getting a tag?



First thing to do is read the regs on gator hunting, then forget everything you've seen on swamp people. We do things a bit different around here.


----------



## jdb331 (Jul 16, 2012)

What zones are the best to apply for. I live in north ga away from the gators but still would like to hunt them. Boar hog, thats what ive heard. I dont think its that easy either is it?


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Its nothing like swamp ppl a good bit harder!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Slow it down.*



jdb331 said:


> What zones are the best to apply for. I live in north ga away from the gators but still would like to hunt them. Boar hog, thats what ive heard. I dont think its that easy either is it?



 Just slow down there son, you got some time to figure things
 out. If you are that far north (hillbilly) lol you should put in for 
  zones 1,2,or 3. 
 Your going to get points for a few years.
 But when you 4 points you really decide what zone you 
 want to hunt in. 
  And yes it's not easy to kill a big gator.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 28, 2012)

jdb331 said:


> Thanks guys, ive got the license. How do i go about getting a tag?



you wasted $50 on a gator lisense unless you get a tag (takes years)sorry but you should have researched it a bit first...you could use an outfitter that has tags but you will pay a huge fee   i say the best for a beginner like myself is a bow rig with strong cord and a float tied to the end  you may need a boat for the best chance...good luck


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2012)

bigelow said:


> you wasted $50 on a gator lisense unless you get a tag (takes years)sorry but you should have researched it a bit first...you could use an outfitter that has tags but you will pay a huge fee   i say the best for a beginner like myself is a bow rig with strong cord and a float tied to the end  you may need a boat for the best chance...good luck


Maybe he has a lifetime lic. Its covered then.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 28, 2012)

*No possible*



bigelow said:


> you wasted $50 on a gator lisense unless you get a tag (takes years)sorry but you should have researched it a bit first...you could use an outfitter that has tags but you will pay a huge fee   i say the best for a beginner like myself is a bow rig with strong cord and a float tied to the end  you may need a boat for the best chance...good luck



  There are no ( outfitters ) with tags in Georgia.  They have to draw them like everyone else.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 29, 2012)

Does ANYBODY actually read the rules anymore?


----------



## Michael (Jul 29, 2012)

cowhornedspike said:


> Does ANYBODY actually read the rules anymore?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*No*



cowhornedspike said:


> Does ANYBODY actually read the rules anymore?



  No, but i watched swamp people last night.


----------



## Son (Jul 29, 2012)

This gator thing has turned into a feasco. Back in my gator years, they were fair game all the time. And back then, nobody wanted much to do with em. In my opinion, it's more work than it's worth.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Nope*



Son said:


> This gator thing has turned into a feasco. Back in my gator years, they were fair game all the time. And back then, nobody wanted much to do with em. In my opinion, it's more work than it's worth.[/QUOTE
> 
> Poachers make it a Fiasco. Hunters not knowing the Regs
> make it a Fiasco.  And people are to greedy this days to
> ...


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jul 29, 2012)

I got a couple places that you can come take a swim and when the gator comes to eat you we will kill him!!!!  No License required


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Where?*



BassHunter25 said:


> I got a couple places that you can come take a swim and when the gator comes to eat you we will kill him!!!!  No License required



   Just where in Pooler  are you at. That's zone 8.  

   How big are they?


----------



## frog1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll come swim as long as frydaddy has my back.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 29, 2012)

*You know i will*



frog said:


> I'll come swim as long as frydaddy has my back.



  You know i will frog. 

   Think the cat got his tongue.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 30, 2012)

I watched Gator boys last night. I wouldn't be scared swimming with gators if the can do it I think I can too!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Me to*



Tadpole23 said:


> I watched Gator boys last night. I wouldn't be scared swimming with gators if the can do it I think I can too!



  Me to Tad, Paul makes it look easy.  I would like for Jimmy 
 to teach me to wrestle gator's.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 30, 2012)

Pooler is actually zone 8.

Chatham county,


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Opps*



watermedic said:


> Pooler is actually zone 8.
> 
> Chatham county,



   That is zone 8.   Sorry have not ever hunted in that area.

                    Pooler that is.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 30, 2012)

i can rastle a gator with no problem ive seen it on tv a few times...yeah the greed gets to people everyone wants to make a buck on some gators....as specially those guys who want to charge a million bucks to take you out


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 30, 2012)

*One million ?*



bigelow said:


> i can rastle a gator with no problem ive seen it on tv a few times...yeah the greed gets to people everyone wants to make a buck on some gators....as specially those guys who want to charge a million bucks to take you out




           Dude  1 mill for a gator hunt?  

                   Where is that?


----------



## bigelow (Jul 30, 2012)

i may have exaggerated a bit may be more like 5 bucks


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Really*



bigelow said:


> i may have exaggerated a bit may be more like 5 bucks



        Really  5 bucks     Wow that's a deal. 
  Can i get the info or a number, in case i draw a tag.


----------



## rdhood (Jul 31, 2012)

> Poachers make it a Fiasco.



No, 800 tags statewide is a fiasco.  The alligator population of the state supports MUCH more... definitely enough for the 4000 hunters who apply to get one tag each.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Im a Gator hunter but I didnt stayed at a HOLIDAY IN EXPRESS LAST NIGHT and I would even pay 5 bucks for a good Gator hint


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rdhood I wouldn't want there to be 4000 Gator tags! With all the gator poachers plus the few gators we take out of our zone its hard hunting as it is! I can't imagine all the crack heads that want a Gator tag to be on the river spooking all the gators it would be impossible to kill one here if that happened!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 31, 2012)

*What ?*



rdhood said:


> No, 800 tags statewide is a fiasco.  The alligator population of the state supports MUCH more... definitely enough for the 4000 hunters who apply to get one tag each.



   First it's 850 tags for the state. That is based on info
   from harvest check-in by hunters and a senses done by
  DNR ranger's in each zone. 
  We are not trying kill them all,but manage them and
 grow the population, while allowing hunters to harvest 
  them at same time. 
    This may be a shock to the the gator haters. 

  But,if wildlife has value,it will be hunted out 
   and disappear.
  They figured it out in Africa and now they have more  
   big game animals then ever.
  Wildlife has to be managed it today's world.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Really  5 bucks     Wow that's a deal.
> Can i get the info or a number, in case i draw a tag.



i may have exaggerated again more like 500


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Still if you think*



bigelow said:


> i may have exaggerated again more like 500



   Still a good deal, think about it.  

   1. You don't have to own a boat.
   2. You don't have to scout for a gator.
   3. You don't have to have any equipment that you only 
     us every 4 years.
   4. You don't have to have any experience.
   5. You just show up and kill a gator.

    Sounds like good deal to me.  

   Still would like a number for that deal.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Still a good deal, think about it.
> 
> 1. You don't have to own a boat.
> 2. You don't have to scout for a gator.
> ...




very true if i would have ponied up last year i probably would have had my first gator....but funds were limited, driving 5 hrs, hotel stays, food, gas in the end i used the money for the learning experience...i now know the head can be misleading after throwing hooks into small gators... its a pain to hold them down to get the hook out....by the way no gators were harmed in the learning experience...by the way i wasted 3 years of priotity points .... so any first timers out there ...just go with frydaddy


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fry that's why we goin up! Its alot of werk takin ppl. Alot of timewith out of the shop and alot of cost in equipment


----------



## sbrown (Jul 31, 2012)

Got my first tag with 3 points I think,shot a 12 footer first night on Eufala. Of course I was with Mark Land from Muzzy , but we overcame that...just kidding. Having someone experienced definitely makes a huge difference I think for a 1st timer.The next year Buckaholic drew a Seminole tag and missed about a dozen! Hopefully I get another tag soon.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Cool*



sbrown said:


> Got my first tag with 3 points I think,shot a 12 footer first night on Eufala. Of course I was with Mark Land from Muzzy , but we overcame that...just kidding. Having someone experienced definitely makes a huge difference I think for a 1st timer.The next year Buckaholic drew a Seminole tag and missed about a dozen! Hopefully I get another tag soon.



    Mark's killed a few    he knows his stuff.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 31, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Still a good deal, think about it.
> 
> 1. You don't have to own a boat.
> 2. You don't have to scout for a gator.
> ...



Most people believe we make a lot of money off of the trip, but figure in fuel, time, equipment and the fact that many of us have day jobs and take the month of sept off just to chase gators, none of us are getting rich by any means. But boy what a way to spend a night on the water!


----------



## frog1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Most people believe we make a lot of money off of the trip, but figure in fuel, time, equipment and the fact that many of us have day jobs and take the month of sept off just to chase gators, none of us are getting rich by any means. But boy what a way to spend a night on the water!



x2 on that


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 1, 2012)

I got rejected again.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Hope is still alive*



GA DAWG said:


> I got rejected again.



 Hang in till the end of the day, you may still have a chance.

   There"s a glitch.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 1, 2012)

I just saw that. Come on gator pickers.


----------



## Michael (Aug 1, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Most people believe we make a lot of money off of the trip, but figure in fuel, time, equipment and the fact that many of us have day jobs and take the month of sept off just to chase gators, none of us are getting rich by any means. But boy what a way to spend a night on the water!



X3


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Most people believe we make a lot of money off of the trip, but figure in fuel, time, equipment and the fact that many of us have day jobs and take the month of sept off just to chase gators, none of us are getting rich by any means. But boy what a way to spend a night on the water!



    Lets make X 4


----------



## debo (Aug 3, 2012)

Got drawn for zone 1


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2012)

*info*



debo said:


> Got drawn for zone 1



   Pm REDNECK1


----------



## Dep6 (Aug 4, 2012)

Definitely not getting rich, guiding hunts that's for sure.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 4, 2012)

bigelow said:


> very true if i would have ponied up last year i probably would have had my first gator....but funds were limited, driving 5 hrs, hotel stays, food, gas in the end i used the money for the learning experience...i now know the head can be misleading after throwing hooks into small gators... its a pain to hold them down to get the hook out....by the way no gators were harmed in the learning experience...by the way i wasted 3 years of priotity points .... so any first timers out there ...just go with frydaddy




For the budget minded folks - you can't beat FryDaddy's meat gator hunts. Really worth the $$$ and the experience of killing a gator. Gary has a hunt for all budgets.


----------



## debo (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Frydaddy talked to redneck1 this morning going to try and set some days up with him.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 4, 2012)

*You Bet*



debo said:


> Thanks Frydaddy talked to redneck1 this morning going to try and set some days up with him.



    No problem my gator killing bother.    
    RN is awesome in that area.
    He 's still got the record for the biggest 
    gator killed by one his hunters.

    Hope to bring to record to the south this year.  

     Have a great hunt and be safe.    fryaddy40


----------

